# What spinning rod to get?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

As many of you know I left my rod at Piute on accident. Bad news but it was about 3 years old so I was about ready for a new set up anyway. I have some things in mind but I want to know what you think, what would you guys suggest for a new rod? Here is my criteria: Something around 6'6", nothing too stiff or too light, between $50 and $90, mostly targeting trout with some bass. Thanks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You should let the bargain bin at Cabela's make your decision for you.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought you got a free one from someone on Utah fishing Talk.... Your after another rod? I will look while I am down there but I would assume it is long gone now..


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Avoid anything the same color as a tutu this time. I suggest a 9-foot for a 6-weight....and LOAH when is your first fly fishing report due out?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You'll see a fly report as soon as there's something to report. :wink: 

This Sunday, I'll drag some buggers around a little puddle in Central Utah.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I got that one from Rocki and I like it but I would like a nicer combo as my main rod and to use that for a "minnow rod" :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have loved my medium action Ugly stick lite. It has been a good rod. It runs $40, so that should leave you $50 to spend on a reel.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Get an Ugly Stick rod, but avoid buying the combos. The reals that they put on them are crap. I would definately buy the rod alone, and, if you have the money, shop around for a better real. Something with 5 ball bearings in it.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Check the carboard box discount bins at Sportsman's Warehouse. The selection may be low now, but there were a few higher end rods for nearly half off. Look at a Shimano Compre, 6' 6" Compre Medium, Extra Fast. It may sound like a stiff rod (gigidy) but Shimano tends to overstate their rod specs...along with the other brands.

HockeyMan


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Abu Garcia Cardinal.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good responses!! Thanks guys, Ill go shoppin soon. I looked at the shimanos and was impressed. Keep em coming!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok Nor-tah, stay away from combo reels and rods, The reels are usually cheap peices of crap ( Combo reels are like a Ford, you need to buy 2, one to use and one for parts). I just Bought a Daiwa Exceler in a size 2000. The body of reel is casted so the moving parts are one peice instead of screwed together like most other reels, so It wont come apart. It also has Digigear (Digital gear Design) making your Pinion Gear and Drive gear fit perfect into each groove making it one of the smoothest rolling reel out there. When shopping for a Reel pay close attention to the ball bearing and what they are made from, These ones are corrosion resistant. But pay more attention to the Gear Ratio. I picked mine up for 60$.
Also check out the Shimano Converge rod, Nice sensative tip, but stronge enough for those monsters...Its a one piece rod so its all one material so you can feel even the smallest bite. unlike a two peice rod that causes a break in material limiting its performance and sensativity. I dont know if it comes in pink though?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Abu Garcia Cardinal.


+1
Ditto!


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've used 300 dollar loomis rods, i've used and broke a couple of 200 dollar spinning rods, but for 49 dollars you absolutely cannot beat a *fenwick eagle gt*. It's extremely sensitive, light, and also very strong. I leave the other ones at home and take that one in almost all situations. That's all i buy now i won't buy any others.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

shimano compre. Lifetime warranty (most of the time you can exchange them over the counter). Great rods for the money. It's weird how shimano started to build great rods after they bought out G-loomis...

But, figure out the rod and reel together before you buy one alone. you wont like your rod or reel if they are mismatched


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> shimano compre. Lifetime warranty (most of the time you can exchange them over the counter). Great rods for the money.* It's weird how shimano started to build great rods after they bought out G-loomis...*
> 
> But, figure out the rod and reel together before you buy one alone. you wont like your rod or reel if they are mismatched


They did ? :shock: ..I never knew that !! I've heard good reports about the Shimano's..Although, I am very partial toward the Fenwicks...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you Thank you Thank you for all the great responses. I have looked at all the rods and reels suggested and decided on what is best for me. For the rod I choose the 6'6" medium action Shimano Compre. Good choice Hockeyman and Pez.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

For the reel I was going to go with the Shimano Symetre but decided on the Daiwa Exceler 2000 I love how light it is. Lakecitypirate we need to get together and try em out. It is a lot lighter than the Shimano. Check em out, they are awesome and I'm excited. Thanks again everyone 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I told you it would not let you down! I would never steer a fellow fisherman in the wrong direction, unless it was the Great Googly Moogly or Fishrmn.....And the gear ratio is a little lower than most reels, its a 4.7-1 where most reels are 5.2-1. Its a lower gear so its great for deep water, you mentioned bass fishing so it wont let you down, you will still have great control for your lures and top waters as well, so jigging that Rapala or tube jig or whatever your preference may be wont be a problem.
Also the great thing about a lower gear ratio is is a little more torque, your cranks will have more power behind them, like when your car is in a lower gear. unlike a larger gear ratio there you end up with slack while reeling in to fast. the lower gear ratio does reel in a little slower than a larger gear ratio, but it our performs like no other. All the gears mean is how many revolutions the spool goes around with one spin. So with one reel, the spool goes around 4.7 times. so if you do the math you just reeled up about 24 inches of line. on a 5.2 gear ration one reel, reels up about 29 inches of line. Not too big of a difference.
I am sure you will be pretty dang happy about your purchase once you get it out. It wont let you down. Thanks for taking my recomendation and yes we will have to go wet a line together


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like a nice setup! I am gonna have to wait for your reviews and maybe I'll get one too!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

whom ever hooked you up with that set-up must have known what he was doin' :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Nor-tah, how's the new setup working out?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Hey Nor-tah, how's the new setup working out?


I freaking love it. Best set up I have ever owned. If you can find a shimano compre in the bargain bins, BUY IT!! I feel like the rod is the more important part. I have the 6'6" and it was 90 but I have seen them since in the bargain bin.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Glad it's working out! I'll keep my eye out for one!


----------

